# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Зачем нужна учетная запись ASPNET?

## alexsadko68

Кстати может кто подскажет зачем на компе учетная запись ASPNET?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Для нужд .NET Framework.

----------


## alexsadko68

Интересно, но Belarc Advisor говорит, что она ни разу не использовалась. Это получается, что .NET F W на моей машине то же не запускался? А зачем он мне нужен-то? Помнится поставил я его когда устанавливал какую-то прогу, она потребовала .NET не ниже второй версии. Что это за фича и чем отличается версия 2.0 от 3.5 они вроде живут каждая своей жизнью!? может вторую при наличии 3.5 можно удалить?

----------


## pig

Судя по кодовому слову ASP - это для поддержки Active Server Pages в IIS/PWS. Про версии не скажу. Попробуйте.

----------


## light59

> может вторую при наличии 3.5 можно удалить?


Я тоже так когда-то подумал и удалил 2ую версию. Но потом, когда я стал ставить программку(непомню, что за программа была), она у меня запросила 2ую версию. Пришлось ставить.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Кстати может кто подскажет зачем на компе учетная запись ASPNET?


Я её всегда удалял, от греха подалее, так как она мне 100% не нужна)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Учетная запись ASP.NET Machine A добавляется в систему при установке .NET Frimework или некоторых программ от HP, насколько я помню она используется для запуска некоторых программ и/или функций.

----------


## alexsadko68

Так я всё таки не понял нужна учётка ASP.NET или нет? И какая разница между NET Framework 2.0 и 3.5 версий!

----------


## pps

> Так я всё таки не понял нужна учётка ASP.NET или нет? И какая разница между NET Framework 2.0 и 3.5 версий!


NET Framework 1.0
NET Framework 1.1
NET Framework 2.0
NET Framework 2.0 SP1
NET Framework 3.0
NET Framework 3.0 SP1
NET Framework 3.5 (содержит NET Framework 2.0 SP1 и NET Framework 3.0 SP1)

Разные программы требуют разный NET Framework,в зависимости от
того,какой NET Framework использовался для написания программы.
Можите установить NET Framework 3.5 если трафика не жалко.
В будующем может и пригодится,а может и нет.
Лично мне пока хватает и NET Framework 2.0

----------


## light59

Эту учетку я всегда удалял и ни разу не испытывал каких-либо затруднений с программами, которым нужен framework. Эта учетка вообще нужна только для разработчиков.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

Вот ещё вычитал с одного из ресурсов  ©©



> "На счет учетной записи ASP.NET могу сказать, что если Вы не работаете администратором в SQL Server, то она не понадобиться и ее можно смело удалять. "

----------


## maXmo

> Я тоже так когда-то подумал и удалил 2ую версию. Но потом, когда я стал ставить программку(непомню, что за программа была), она у меня запросила 2ую версию. Пришлось ставить.


3.5 вроде просто аддон для второго. А приложения должны бы молча запускаться на более старших версиях фреймворка, его для этого и писали.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Так я всё таки не понял нужна учётка ASP.NET или нет? И какая разница между NET Framework 2.0 и 3.5 версий!


это же очевидно. Чем выше версия, чем толще и жирнее приложение.

----------


## alexsadko68

> NET Framework 1.0
> NET Framework 1.1
> NET Framework 2.0
> NET Framework 2.0 SP1
> NET Framework 3.0
> NET Framework 3.0 SP1
> NET Framework 3.5 (содержит NET Framework 2.0 SP1 и NET Framework 3.0 SP1)
> 
> Разные программы требуют разный NET Framework,в зависимости от
> ...


 Ага вроде всё понятно, но только когда я удалял NET Framework 1.1 он удалился молча. Попытка удалить NET Framework 2.0 SP1 при установленном NET Framework 3.5 привела к воплям, что такие-то и такие-то проги запускаться не будут. :Cool: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> 3.5 вроде просто аддон для второго. А приложения должны бы молча запускаться на более старших версиях фреймворка, его для этого и писали.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> это же очевидно. Чем выше версия, чем толще и жирнее приложение.


Только Sound Forge 9.0 не хочет работать под версией 3.5! :Cool: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Эту учетку я всегда удалял и ни разу не испытывал каких-либо затруднений с программами, которым нужен framework. Эта учетка вообще нужна только для разработчиков.
> 
> *Добавлено через 10 минут*
> 
> Вот ещё вычитал с одного из ресурсов ©©


С учёткой выяснили, удаляю, спасибо! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> NET Framework 1.0
> NET Framework 1.1
> NET Framework 2.0
> NET Framework 2.0 SP1
> NET Framework 3.0
> NET Framework 3.0 SP1
> NET Framework 3.5 (содержит NET Framework 2.0 SP1 и NET Framework 3.0 SP1)
> 
> Разные программы требуют разный NET Framework,в зависимости от
> ...


 А причём здесь трафик? NET Framework 3.5 ставил с диска от журнала ХАКЕР. :Huh: 

Кстати NET Framework 1.0 NET Framework 1.1 Оставили папочки с файликами типа: Microsoft.Vsa.Vb.CodeDOMProcessor.tlb и DLLками может их удалить?

----------


## Virtual

эти NET Framework нужны все 
они точно не заменяют старые на более новые, точнее чтото меняется чтото добавляется, и в более новом много чего не хватает от старых.

ЗЫ имхо NET Framework зло от мелкомягких, и писать под .NET признак ленивых программеров, все имха

----------


## Bratez

> имхо NET Framework зло от мелкомягких


+1
Не видел еще ни одной действительно нужной и полезной программы, сделанной под .NET, поэтому не держу этот хлам в своей системе и другим не советую.

----------


## alexsadko68

Не вопрос, что зло, и я их по доброй воле не поставил-бы, не пользую софт который без них не работает, чтоб его! :Shocked:

----------


## maXmo

> Не видел еще ни одной действительно нужной и полезной программы, сделанной под .NET


фотожоп. Ну и упомянутый уже Sound Forge.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> Только Sound Forge 9.0 не хочет работать под версией 3.5!


если именно не работает, а не не устанавливается, значит, сделали спустя штаны. Это, я так понимаю, CLR хостер, возможно, там сложнее сделать многоверсионность.

----------


## Bratez

> фотожоп.


Какой? У мну всегда так работал (по CS2 включительно).

----------


## pps

Многое о .Net Framework можно узнать на форуме Ru-Board.
В теме про .Net Framework даны ссылки на все версии.

http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&topic=10616#1

----------


## Шурик2008

> Какой? У мну всегда так работал (по CS2 включительно).


У меня тоже!

----------


## maXmo

> Какой? У мну всегда так работал (по CS2 включительно).


CS3 вроде .нет впаривает… в общем, который с красной иконкой «Ps» и полдня ставится.

----------


## alexsadko68

> CS3 вроде .нет впаривает… в общем, который с красной иконкой «Ps» и полдня ставится.


А зачем он нужен CS3 ?
у меня CS2 и всё что нужно вроде есть, а вот для 1,5 целерона он тяжеловат. Когда-то стоял вообще 8 и шустро бегал! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## maXmo

> у меня CS2 и всё что нужно вроде есть


разве ж это критерий? Не такого повода, чтоб не проапгрейдиться до CS4, тем более его делают даром за 349$. Там трёхмерные изображения можно рисовать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gdn

Еще NetFramework разных версий требуют различные версии CodeGear Studio (Delphi, C++ Builder).

----------


## Bratez

> даром за 349$.


Уважаемый, вы наверно удивитесь, но в России у многих месячная зарплата меньше 1000$, у некоторых даже значительно меньше  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Здесь такое ваше "даром" популярностью не пользуется (мягко говоря)  :Wink: . Тем более, что для любительских нужд и старой версии более чем достаточно.

----------


## maXmo

Надо будет повеселить народ, что фотошоп – это для любительских нужд.

----------


## Bratez

> Надо будет повеселить народ, что фотошоп – это для любительских нужд.


А, ну конечно, где уж нам, убогим, тягаться с такими крутыми профи!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Кстати, один мудрый чел заметил, что ковчег строил любитель, а "Титаник" - профессионалы...  :Cheesy: 

З.Ы. А пиписьками слабо помериться?

----------


## chap

Только по честному-без фотошопа.

----------


## NRA

*maXmo*, Вы так весело вырываете из контекста 


> *Тем более, что для* любительских нужд...


Для тех кто (полу)профессионально занимается фото и получает за это нормальные деньги - это стОит того, а для обывателя - дороговатое и спорное веселье ИМХО. Хотя всегда есть и вполне достойные (для определённой цели) фришные варианты.

----------


## maXmo

> *maXmo*, Вы так весело вырываете из контекста


как тут не веселиться, когда говорят, что микроскопом прекрасно забиваются гвозди. И ведь нечего возразить: действительно забиваются. Есть ещё народ, который вполне серьёзно ставит фотошоп, чтобы нарезать аватарку.

----------


## light59

Почему бы и нет, если они других программ не знают, либо не умеют пользоваться.
У меня одна знакомая, к примеру, юзает фотошоп, чтобы изменить размеры фотографий  :Smiley: 
Другие программы она не знает, а вот только эту.

----------


## Samoxa_adm.net

> Кстати может кто подскажет зачем на компе учетная запись ASPNET?


ASP.NET Machine Account- учетная запись создаваемая системой и необходимая для управления приложениями разработанными для использования с платформой .NET ... ASP.NET Machine Account сродни учетной записи SYSTEM, т.е. это системная учетная запись.
Если у вас раньше небыло этой учетной записи, а теперь есть, то возможно вы установили Microsoft .NET Framework или приложение использующее эту технологию. В принципе можно эту запись удалить, проблем после удаления не наблюдается (но не факт!)
p.s. обычно когда комп начинает "тупить" я ее удаляю и все проходит.

----------


## Torvic99

> Если у вас раньше небыло этой учетной записи, а теперь есть, то возможно вы установили Microsoft .NET Framework или приложение использующее эту технологию. В принципе можно эту запись удалить, проблем после удаления не наблюдается (но не факт!)
> p.s. обычно когда комп начинает "тупить" я ее удаляю и все проходит.


Ну и зачем темы двухгодичной давности подымать.
некрофилией попахивает  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

*maXmo*, Скоро дядя Гугль покажет всем кузькину мать. Дяде Адобу - в частности. Это к тому, что фото...шопе есть фичи, которые нужны среднему юзеру раз в год. Ради них покупать? Увольте. А раз уж своровал (рассуждает юзер), так и аватарку там же резать будем. Микроскоп-то ворованый же.
  Если представить ситуацию, что реально запретят воровать микроскопы фирмы "А", и будут сдавться в аренду микроскопы фирмы "Г", то фирма "А", вместе с фирмой "М" потеряют возможность заявлять о невъзвозможных убытках от пиратства.  Тут то и выяснится, что платить за то, что нужно реальным профи вроде Вас, никто не готов. Правда, рейтинговые агенства тут же пересмотрят потенциальный размер рынка  :Cheesy:  , со всеми вытекающими, ну это совсем уж офтоп.
 Если по теме, то дот-нет требуют дрова Radeon. Точнее, утилита для их настройки.  Но, и это офтоп, поскольку речь была про учетку.
 Лично я ее вырубаю. Если сомневаетесь, советую исследовать ее права, подкорректировать. Хотя, итог будет то же, своих функций она выполнять не будет.

----------

